# snow geese?



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

going snow goose hunting in the next few weeks. i just breast them. was thinking i would skin the rest of them(the dog will not eat waterfowl skin) and freeze them for the dog. 2 questions. would you gut them? ever have a problem with broken teeth from shot? ive fed her duck before with no problems but for ducks i use #4 or #1 for the geese i have a case of BBB i want to get rid of.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lead could be a concern I've ate my share bb's lotso grease in geese could get the shitzz somethings to concider ware you going goose hunting


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

no lead allowed for waterfowl. steel shot is hard on teeth though. south dakota hopefully the snow wont mess everyrhing up.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> no lead allowed for waterfowl. steel shot is hard on teeth though. south dakota hopefully the snow wont mess everyrhing up.


Steel shot forgot been a wile since I duck/goose hunted Only reasion I said any thing about the grease was I almost killed my previous dog with a can of tuna in oil 2 days in a row for a tracking jackpot the shit inflamed his pancreas if I remember rite he got really fricken sick since then I'm mindful of things I feed my dogs that are out of the norm especially greasy stuff prolly ain't bad if you ween a bit may not have to if dog has a system for raw
Have fun hope the weather coperates sounds like this one missed us here


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

didnt think about the fat. hopefully skinning it would help with that.


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

I would be concerned about steel shot, and the overload of fat.

It would not take long to slice the breast into strips freeze into smaller portions then use. You can use it sparingly and find shot in the process.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Dave Cartier said:


> I would be concerned about steel shot, and the overload of fat.
> 
> It would not take long to slice the breast into strips freeze into smaller portions then use. You can use it sparingly and find shot in the process.


 
the breast is what i keep for me. most of the time i throw away the rest of the bird. this is what im wondering about feeding the dog.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I feed my dogs left overs from hunting. The eat the guts too. I have never had a problem. As for the bbbs the dogs dont really chew their food. They just rip and swallow. BBBs shouldn't hurt their teeth if they dont chew the birds.
Hope you have a good hunt and fill your limit.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

as for the fat problem most wild geese are not very fat they have just flown up from wherever and they have used most of their fat reserves
Brian
Good shooting


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> the breast is what i keep for me. most of the time i throw away the rest of the bird. this is what im wondering about feeding the dog.


Most of the pellets stick in the breast part anyway - BBB's are steel right? Run a magnet over the left over guts and you should pick up anything you missed. I wouldn't stress about feeding it in small quantities.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

what kind of magnet you got? Doubt it will pull bbs out of meat.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I would be worried more about where they have been before you shoot them, Snow geese are regulars to sewage lagoons in the north..I have a picture somewhere.

I've never seen Canada geese do this but the Snows just seem to enjoy floaters, Bon Appetit :-s


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I would be worried more about where they have been before you shoot them, Snow geese are regulars to sewage lagoons in the north..I have a picture somewhere.
> 
> I've never seen Canada geese do this but the Snows just seem to enjoy floaters, Bon Appetit :-s


Nice one Gerry the good old turd in the punch bowl :-&


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> what kind of magnet you got? Doubt it will pull bbs out of meat.


Just a heavy duty one I use for picking up bolts and crap I drop working on the car - I'm not saying it's going to pull it out, but if the meat sticks/moves to a big magnet, there's metal in there and you can pick it out.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

wont work,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Try it - works on ducks with steel shot.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For woodworkers there are hand held scanners that will find hidden nails, etc in old lumber.
I would think a waterfowl hunter could get good use out of one.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I would be worried more about where they have been before you shoot them, Snow geese are regulars to sewage lagoons in the north..I have a picture somewhere.
> 
> I've never seen Canada geese do this but the Snows just seem to enjoy floaters, Bon Appetit :-s


your telling this to someone that has eaten shoveler before.

maybe i'll gut them so i can go over them a little better


----------

